# Spooky - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

An Atlanta Rhythm Section classic: this video breaks down how i play this great tune....thanks for watching!

guitar - Fender Telecaster

[video=youtube;rVSlAil0Igw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVSlAil0Igw[/video]


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting another good one, Dale...


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

Sweet! Love their version of a great sone. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

One of my favourite all time covers. Nice tutorial, worth sharing. Thanks.

Wasn't it a Classics Five song first?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks Dale, this one has always been a favourite of mine.

Brian


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Great tutorial. Alway"s loved the ARS. Keep up the great work!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for each kind post and giving your time to check this out!!


----------

